# 4"X6" or 6"X6" legs for Split Top Roubo?



## georgiaken (Sep 11, 2013)

Assuming the correct joints and stretchers are used, do you gain a significant advantage going with the thicker legs?

I have enough lumber to make the legs thicker…I am just wondering if it is worth it.

The Benchcrafted roubo doesn't have the thicker legs…many of the benches I've seen online don't.

I just wonder if the thicker legs will do a better job of preventing racking.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The additional strength gained from the thicker legs would be negligible, the additional mass would be a worthwhile consideration, especially if you plan on doing much heavy hand planning. When my logs are done drying the legs for the bench I will be making are going to be 8" x 8" red oak.


----------



## georgiaken (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks…I have red oak for the legs and hard maple for the top…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The more weight the better.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Bigblockyeti, 8×8, where will your bench attach??
Why not just make a traditional butcher block, your're already almost there?

4×4 is plenty. 6×6 overkill, 8×8.. well to each his own.

I guess the big block part says it all, you just like it big. I guess having the biggest engine and biggest legs on a bench are a must.


----------



## Farkled (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you going to use a leg vice? If so, are you going to use a wood screw?

Lake Erie wood screws are 2.5" in diameter. With a hole that size in the leg, what size do you want left around the hole?


----------



## georgiaken (Sep 11, 2013)

Farkled, you make a valid point. I am definitely adding a leg vise and a sliding deadman (though I have considered a sliding leg vise). I have thought about wooden screws over and over…

I have even seen some 100 year old ones I thought about using. But, in the end, I think I'm going to end up using an acme screw…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

My bench actually isn't going to be a roubo, but rather a traditional bench, not sure if top is going to be end grain or long grain yet. My target weight is 1000lbs. at 36" wide and 108" long.


----------



## georgiaken (Sep 11, 2013)

Alright, so it's looking like 5.5" X 5.5" legs (after milling the wood) and 3" X 5.5" stretchers. I could just as easily do 2" X 5.5" stretchers, but this will give me an opportunity to practice resawing…

Hard maple top, stretchers and err, um, dust collector (I mean shelf - LOL)...red oak legs and leg vise.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Sound's like you've got it all figured out, will you post pictures in your projects when you're done?


----------



## georgiaken (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll certainly try to remember to take pics as I go…yet another workbench post LOL.

I posted somewhere else, but I bought three pallets of wood at $30 each. They were 8 foot by 8 foot.

They had 16 2X6s and 3 4X4s per pallet…mixed oak and maple.

From that, I can make my workbench and a bed and furniture for my boy, plus a kitchenette table…

And the thing is…the guy has more pallets! So, I'll probably be going back some time soon! i just don't have anymore room in the house for the wood.


----------

